# how long does a fry balloon molly take to form ??



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

i have noticed that my balloon mollys have started to breed how long does it take for them to give birth ??http://www.fishforums.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

go on to see my balloon mollys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgftfJlbmG4


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say so unless she's been overfed. Will take around 2 weeks for her to give birth id say.


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

how do you do this 55 GALLON
2 Parrot Cichlids (3-5")
1 Common Pleco (4")
4 Gold Severums (2")
2 Keyhole Cichlids (2")
1 Golden Sucking Loach (3")

55 GALLON
1 Unknown Mbuna (2")

10 GALLON
2 Dwarf Gourami's (2")

??????????????????


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

What do you mean, how do I do it? :S


----------



## fancy face 30 (Mar 25, 2010)

Go to quick links and edit your signature, that is how you put that under your post.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

danielhargreave said:


> i have noticed that my balloon mollys have started to breed how long does it take for them to give birth ??


It will take 28-32 days depending on what they eat, more protein then they will develop early. hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

i hope you guys realise that u'll are intentionally breeding a deformed fish right?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It will take about 4 weeks from conception. If you notice the mollies getting fatter, then you might have only 2 weeks or less. 

And what Eluviet said is true. Balloon mollies are a deformation of a normal molly. Breeder's found that people tend to like the look of the deformed fish so they breed the gene into lots of fish. A classic example of where money is more important to people than the health of the animals they take care of.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I'm hopefully breeding some of these soon...


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Woops, sorry about the date guys...


----------

